# Best way to view The Matterhorn?



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Evening all. We shall be taking the van down to Lake Como, Italy, in a few weeks. On the way we would like to view The Matterhorn. Can anyone recommend a campsite that has transport nearby to get into Zermatt? Any tips etc gratefully accepted.

Tia, Nick.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Matterhorn*

Hi

You can park in Tasch and get the train to Zermatt. From there, the Gornergrat railway to view the Matterhorn. The latter is expensive but in my opinion well worth it.

Camping - there is a site called Attermenzen or something near Zermatt.

Russell


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am sorry that I cannot help you in this matter as I have not done a route by road in that area.

BUT

In answer to the title of the post, I would say the best way to view the Matterhorn would be to look at photos in a travel magazine and drinking a Rum Punch, while sat under a palm tree in Barbados.  

Sorry, couldn't resist it.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Russell, we stopped at a site near Tasch many years ago and the cost of getting to and viewing the mountain even then was flipping expensive :-( , so we decided to give it a miss. I was hopeing that there might be somewhere to park/camp closer to Zermatt.

Nick.


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi,

I have visited Zermatt many times, the Matterhorn is in fact one of the most spectacular mountains in the world, I have to add that I made an accent many years ago and am very pleased to have done so.

To view it, as you said you want to, is quite simple, however could involve some costs, the options below may help you.

1, Park at Tasch station, take train in.

2, Overnight at Camping Tasch, next to station, take train in.

3, Park at Tasch and walk or cycle in, depends if you are capable to do this. 1 hour walk, or level cycle ride.

When you arrive in Zermatt you walk to the end of the town, through thousands of camera snapping tourists and view at you pleasure. No further expense, just pure delight.

You can venture higher on railways and cable cars but you will not be disappointed it seeing it from Zermatt, but choose a clear forecast.

Enjoy.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Jumar, thanks for the reply that I was looking for. Will take a look at the options and then make the decision once we get close to Switzerland. As for you climbing The Matterhorn, BIG respect.

Nick.


----------

